# Ordner-Upload per PHP?



## raddi (9. November 2003)

Hi

Habe mir mit PHP ein Script zusammengebastelt, was in einem Ordner alle jpg's (also Bilder) ausliest und diese dann hochlädt, sowie umbenennt und ein thumbnail in einem anderen Ordner erstellt.
Zusätzlich wird noch ein Datenbankeintrag vorgenommen.
Meine Frage nun: ist es irgendwie möglich ein Formular-Object zu erstellen, wo man anstatt nur den Pfad reinzutippen auch einfach per BROWSE den Ordner auswählen kann?


----------



## noex (9. November 2003)

hi,

du kannst ein formular objekt mit


```
<input type="file" name="feldname">
```

erstellen, jedoch musst du in diesem feld eine datei auswählen, das auswählen eines ordners ist nicht möglich...

ich suche genau das was dein script macht, hast du dieses selbst programmiert oder ist dies ein fertiges

lg
noex


----------



## raddi (9. November 2003)

ich habe es mir wie gesagt zusammengebastelt
werde es nachher mal posten, wenn ich mit Testen fertig bin...

Gibt es vll. noch andere Möglichkeiten über Java vll.
Das muss doch irgendwie gehen...


----------



## noex (9. November 2003)

vielleicht wäre es mögliche eben in diesem feld eine datei in diesem ordner auszuwählen und mittels javascript ein verstecktes feld, den wert zuweisen nur eben ohne des dateinamens...


----------



## e.motion (9. November 2003)

ODer machs wie es noex gesagt hat  mit File auswählen in schneide dann in php einfahc das filename ab.


----------



## MiLa (9. November 2003)

Wie wäre es mit manueller Pfadangabe ?

Bastel doch enfach ein Textfeld, wo der User dann den Pfad eingibt ?!


----------



## e.motion (9. November 2003)

> Meine Frage nun: ist es irgendwie möglich ein Formular-Object zu erstellen, wo man anstatt nur den Pfad reinzutippen auch einfach per BROWSE den Ordner auswählen kann?



Er will den Pfad ja nicht manuell eingeben.


----------



## MiLa (9. November 2003)

Hm, ich hab wiedermal nur alles überflogen...

Naja, zum Bsiepiel bei Webmin einem LInux-Administrations-Webinterface ist es per Javascript Popup gelöst, da werden per Script alle Ordner usw. ausgelesen.

Diese kann man dann anwählen oder weiterbrowsen.

Vieleicht reciht dieser kleine Denkanstoß ja schon 

Ich meine, es wird wohl kein großes Problem sein, sich Ordner anzeigen zu lassen und diese dann entsprechend zu verlinken.


----------



## raddi (9. November 2003)

habe es jetzt einfach so gemacht, dass man auf eine Datei verweist und der dateiname abgeschnitten wird.
Danke (warum bin ich da nicht selber drauf gekommen)



So da werde ich jetzt noch ein paar Tests machen und dann alles posten...


----------



## noex (9. November 2003)

wäre super... (wenn du den code posten könntest)


----------



## Razorhawk (9. November 2003)

Ähm aus Sicherheitsgründen ist soetwas nicht möglich!
Zumindest nicht in dem Falle, dass man einfach den Dateinamen im Script ändert (abschneidet) und dann den ganzen ordner stattdessen hochlädt.
Stellt euch nur die risige sicherheitslücke vor!
dann könnte jemand der auf Festplatte C: bei der Bbetriebssystem -Partition einfach ein den Betriebsystemordner einstellen und private Dateien hochladen ohne das der Anwender es merkt.
Sofern Es in HTML oder Javascript eine festen sicheren Befehl dafür gibt, wird es nicht möglich sein.
Mit PHP schon garnicht, da es Serverseitig ist und somit auf Userseite nichts eingestellt werden kann, da es immer erst eine zustimmung Clientseitig geben muss.
Wenns andersrum wäre, dann  würde das einem Hack gleichkommen!

Insoweit bleibt nichts anderes übrig als dass er dann all dateien einzeln hochlädt.

Du könntest höchstens die option anbieten, dass man eine Zip datei hochlädt, diese entpackt wird auf dem Server und dann weiterverarbeitet wird!


----------



## raddi (15. November 2003)

*Sry*

Sry, dass ich jetzt erst antworte aber hatte die Woche voll zu tun und es sind ein paar Probleme beim script aufgetreten, wodurch ich nach einer neuen Möglichkeit suchen musste und diese nun auch endlich gefunden habe.
Das Problem ist, wie oben schon gesagt wurde, dass mit der Sicherheit.
Der Server kann nicht auf den Clienten zugreifen sich dort die Dateien einfach holen.
Trotzdem gibt es eine Möglichkeit, um einen Ordner hochzuladen
Auf www.haller-systemservice.net/jupload/ gibt es ein Java-Applete mit dem dies möglich ist. Es arbeitet mit einem php script, wodurch sich der Upload sehr einfach konfigurieren lässt.

Ich hoffe geholfen zu haben
ciao


----------



## chibisuke (15. November 2003)

äh.. ein java applet kann aber nicht auf die festplatte zugreifen,..

gibt java.lang.securityException wenn es das versucht...


----------



## raddi (16. November 2003)

ich kann nur sagen dass es geht
undzwar ohne Probleme, außer man hat kein Java installiert...

probier es doch einfach aus


----------

